# Wife fighting with frogs



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

So my wife was telling me a story about her childhood and I could barely concentrate on her over the distracting call of my recently acquired black bassleri. This drove her to compete with the frogs for attention LOL:


black bassleri :: M4H00882.mp4 video by flesh-from-bone - Photobucket


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Haha, they will never shut up. Love bassleri!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

He got the last word in


----------



## Kirru (Aug 20, 2010)

ChrisK said:


> He got the last word in


Haha, thats what made it hilarious i loved it, great vid


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Good thing Tana likes the frogs


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

To funny....


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

the bird frogs win again!


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

lol That's great


----------



## toxicfrogaddiction (Apr 18, 2009)

Haha, that's awesome! I don't believe wives ever win out when it comes to this hobby.


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

Too cute!



> I don't believe wives ever win out when it comes to this hobby.


I'd have to disagree, I'm a winner!  My poor husband, well, that's another story. Poor guy, our house is overrun with reptiles (although the dart frogs were for him and now I'm addicted!).

Lori


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

you in trouble now Ryan, you know what that means, tell her you need a frog room!!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

In my experience, the frog ALWAYS wins! That's why the Coqui has to be three rooms away from my bedroom!

Richard.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Woodsman said:


> In my experience, the frog ALWAYS wins! That's why the Coqui has to be three rooms away from my bedroom!
> 
> Richard.


And that is also why the only nocturnal frogs we own are female!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

What the hell was that crash at the end- you didn`t hit her with the camera did you?

John


----------



## ESweet (Apr 13, 2009)

I love it... "Shut up....................... good frog.. [chirp]"


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Funny. Sounds like my situation except there's three kids in the mix as well. 
It's like an all-day percussive onslaught.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

frogparty said:


> Good thing Tana likes the frogs


Yeaaaah, I don't know bout that.



Julio said:


> you in trouble now Ryan, you know what that means, tell her you need a frog room!!


Yeah I took the opportunity to slip that in conversations a few times. I'm hoping her need for quiet will outweigh the desire for an office.



Enlightened Rogue said:


> What the hell was that crash at the end- you didn`t hit her with the camera did you?
> 
> John


That's actually not a crash but me turning off the camera and descending into a fit of uncontrollable laughter.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

earthfrog said:


> Funny. Sounds like my situation except there's three kids in the mix as well.
> It's like an all-day percussive onslaught.


I can't imagine having rug rats making noises well at this point. Let alone looking to me for anything besides candy occasionally. How/where do you find enough quiet to keep your sanity? One of these days I'll need a koi pond, I can feel it.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

fleshfrombone said:


> I can't imagine having rug rats making noises well at this point. Let alone looking to me for anything besides candy occasionally. How/where do you find enough quiet to keep your sanity? One of these days I'll need a koi pond, I can feel it.


Eh, honestly part of it is having rational discussion on this board, the other part is Bible reading and prayer. 
Another part of it is NAPTIME! haha

So---here's the critters in my house:
13 frogs
3 kids
2 dogs
1 hedgehog
1 beta fish
1 praying mantis

And I feed/care for all of them mostly on my own. The biggest pain is hand-stripping the dogs' coats---takes 6-7 hours per dog.
I should move out all the furniture, set up kennels, cages, tanks and start a generic animal daycare facility.

Getting the kids all down for sleep at the same time takes a bit of maneuvering.

Giving them some personal time with you---i.e., reading, playing one-on-one, that gives them impetus to listen when they need to, and also helps preserve sanity. 

I'll say this---it's a good thing I have a lot of hair in case I need to pull some out...


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

How old are your youngins? I don't envy what will assuredly be an interesting experience when they become teens.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

fleshfrombone said:


> How old are your youngins? I don't envy what will assuredly be an interesting experience when they become teens.


6, 4 and 2.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Lucky kids.
No doubt you`re a great mom Susan.

John


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Lucky kids.
> No doubt you`re a great mom Susan.
> 
> John


Thx John. You're a trooper, I'll give you that, too. 

I don't think I will have any undented drywall in my house by the time they are teenagers, Ryan. 
Justin has taught them all jiu jitsu--even the little one is picking up on the leg guard! 



In the meantime, I look forward to the peace after they are asleep. 
I love them lots, but not all the ruckus.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

What do they think of the frogs? They haven't tried playing with them have they?


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

fleshfrombone said:


> What do they think of the frogs? They haven't tried playing with them have they?


Oh no. They've been sternly warned many times not to even go near my 'frog room' (which is just the office) without permission. 
I've also told them not to hold onto the main show tank or lean/pull/throw things at it---though this hasn't stopped Mr. 2-yr-old from holding onto the railing and leaning back with a smile on his little face...

My eldest has named them several times. I think he forgets their names and renames them b/c he thinks they all look alike. They are very pleased with the frogs and would be upset if they were gone.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

earthfrog said:


> They are very pleased with the frogs and would be upset if they were gone.


You need to teach them how to dust and feed


----------

